# Craig's Creek - Warsaw, Ky.



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Started our annual fall (post-Labor Day) fishing in the Ohio River today.

Left Alexandria for Craig's Creek/Warsaw, Ky. at about 6am this morning in patchy/heavy fog. Arrived at Craig's Creek ramp, just above Markland Dam, at daylight and fished the creek and main river until about 1pm.

Really frustrating. Water was icky and had a pea soup consistency with visibility at about 6 inches. Thee of us threw surface baits early, grubs, spinner baits, and chatter baits resulting in three dink largemouth, all caught at the mouth of the Belterra Resort inlet, and all within ten minutes at about noon. That was it!!! No whites, no hybrids, no smallies and an overall rotten experience, sans the beautiful weather. Water temperature was 68 - 72 degrees.

After fishing the entire month of April at Pickwick Lake, Tennesssee, and from mid-May to Mid-June in Canada, it is extremely difficult to fish locally. We will continue to fish the Ohio until November when the weather shuts us down. Hopefully, the water quality will improve dramatically and the whites and hybrids will become more active, but as far as this trip goes - it was ten hours of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry about T he bad luck. September always seems like the worst month for me on the Ohio.Things will get better as the water cools down some. Better luck next time.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry about the bad luck. September always seems like the worst month for me on the Ohio.Things will get better as the water cools down some. Better luck next time.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey, We all have good and bad days, it is to be expected. I felt frustrated because I felt we were victimized by the water conditions, and we left good conditions in the Cincinnati area to drive for an hour to go to Warsaw.

The Ohio River in the Cincinnati area looks great. Not sure what was responsible for the murky, dirty water condition at Craig's Creek and above Markland Dam, but it was nasty. No evidence of an algae bloom issue, but something between Cincy and Warsaw caused the difference in the water conditions.

We will be back in a couple of weeks, and I'm sure our luck will be better. This is a regular fall spot for us, and we have had some good experiences there. Had I known that the water quality would have been as it was, we would have put in at Schmidts and fished between Dayton, Ky. and Riverbend.


----------

